# Fresh harvest



## frankthetank (Apr 14, 2009)

just some weed from bagseed but all off one big plant.  harvested about 6 days ago.  theres about 1 oz there but still needs to dry a little and cure


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 14, 2009)

Love those huge thick orange hairs. How she taste, bud?


----------



## frankthetank (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks, I've been patient so far as to letting it cure properly for that nice smooth flavor so i dont know yet.  I figure another month of curing and it should smoke real nice (luckily I still have some of the last harvest)


----------



## zipflip (Apr 15, 2009)

wow them some hairy nugs man


----------



## ms4ms (Apr 15, 2009)

bud porn is awesome and you light it all up with one of those great htg lighters ha ha..


----------



## frankthetank (Apr 15, 2009)

ha ha ha love the lighters with a bottle opener built in makes me want to order something else just to get one


----------

